# Hive 2.1 is here (new sounds by Sound Author)



## doctoremmet (Mar 11, 2021)

Hive 2.1 released
March 10, 2021

Version 2.1 comes with four new filter types, support for the latest Apple macOS and M1 hardware, 100 new presets, an alternative skin by Plugmon and much more.

How about some serious new synthesis 'grunt'? The added filter types are various flavours of comb including polyphonic reverb (!) as well as a sideband filter for ring-mod-like effects and other complex tonal colours. You can use the new filter 'Spread' (hidden parameter) to create immersive stereo in all filter modes, and the extra modulation source 'Mod Noise' lets you inject swirly organic magic into the cleanest of patches… try modulating one with the other!

The browser now features 'Bank' folders, which already list the factory presets by origin (the 100 new presets appear in the "Hive Factory 2.1" bank). Users can create custom banks via drag & drop, for instance all the Hive sounds you have used in one particular track.

Other workflow-related options include Scope viewing of modulation matrix outputs and the radically different alternative skin by Plugmon called 'Izmo'. Thanks, Yuta!

Hive now supports macOS Big Sur and the new M1-based Macs. As these developments dropped 32-bit support, so has Hive 2 on the Mac.

AAX Mac is temporarily unavailable until AAX support for Big Sur/Apple Silicon arrives. Pro Tools users should continue using Hive 2.0.1 until further notice.

To update Hive 2 from an older version, download the installer from the product page and follow instructions on page 4 of the included user guide.

Changes in version 2.1 include:

macOS 11 (Big Sur) compatibility, native support for Apple Silicon (M1 CPU)
macOS 32-bit support discontinued
100 additional factory presets
Simplified soundset installation
New smart folder type 'Bank': origin of presets or custom collections
4 new filter modes: Comb, Dissonant, Reverb, Sideband
4 new filter modulation targets: Spread, Damp, Ratio, Mix
New delay & reverb modulation targets: Pan
New Shape Sequencer targets: Position A/B/C/D
New shape sequencer option: 'Halt'
New modulation source: 'Mod Noise'
The scope can now display modulation matrix outputs
Alternative skin 'Izmo' by Plugmon
New scale quantizer menu with 15 scale options
Improved hold pedal and note-stealing behaviour
This update is free for all current Hive 2 owners. Enjoy!


----------



## Monkberry (Mar 15, 2021)

Just picked this up this morning after demoing for an hour. I was not planning on buying it but I love the GUI and it sounds great. Also picked up Dune 3 over the weekend and that has come a long way since the first version I demoed many moons ago. Time to get busy!


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 15, 2021)

Those are two fantastic synths! Have fun!


----------



## el-bo (Mar 15, 2021)

Sounds and looks lovely! Repro is the only u-he synth i have, and found The Unshushable Cocktor's (TUC) presets to be next-level. Gonna have to demo this just for another fix.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 15, 2021)

Hive really is a fantastic synth. It sounds GOOD.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 15, 2021)

The other day I counted how many synths I have. I stopped at 30. Do I need another, why of course I do. 

What makes Hive better or different than Zebra2?


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 15, 2021)

José Herring said:


> The other day I counted how many synths I have. I stopped at 30. Do I need another, why of course I do.
> 
> What makes Hive better or different than Zebra2?


Just like you can't have enough String Libraries, you can't have enough Synths


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 15, 2021)

What are YOU doing here hahaha. You just bought a new synth ffs 

Honestly, I can’t tell you because this and Bazille are the only U-he synths I have. For me Hive is a fantastic sounding synth. Its wavetables and filters together are magic. It. Just. Sounds. Good. As does Zebra. As does MPowerSynth. As does MSoundFactory.

My guess is... the Urs Heckman DSP magic combined with the Howard Scarr preset magic.... create some secret sauce oomph or something. This thing has that.


----------



## el-bo (Mar 15, 2021)

Downloaded. Installed. Played for 10 minutes. Turned it off 

Not a reflection of the synth, though.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 15, 2021)

That’s like saying... went to the lambo dealer. Did a test drive. Took the car back after 10 minutes.

Not a reflection on the lambo though.
I just had to pee.


----------



## el-bo (Mar 15, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> That’s like saying... went to the lambo dealer. Did a test drive. Took the car back after 10 minutes.
> 
> Not a reflection on the lambo though.
> I just had to pee.


Well, I guess the analogy works in the sense that I don't lust after either cars or synths but can appreciate them for what they are. Demo'd two synths today (CA 8-voice thingy and Hive), and they both sound great. but in the end, they are just synths, and seeing as though I'm not into purely synth sound-design it's just more lists of presets that I don't need.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 15, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Well, I guess the analogy works in the sense that I don't lust after either cars or synths but can appreciate them for what they are. Demo'd two synths today (CA 8-voice thingy and Hive), and they both sound great. but in the end, they are just synths, and seeing as though I'm not into purely synth sound-design it's just more lists of presets that I don't need.


Gotcha! I am a true synth addict. But Cherry is going to have to wait, because I have been saving up for F ‘Em. Which will be released some time soon


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 15, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Just like you can't have enough String Libraries, you can't have enough Synths


Or pianos, or choirs, or solo voices, or brass libraries, or...


----------



## Monkberry (Mar 15, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Sounds and looks lovely! Repro is the only u-he synth i have, and found The Unshushable Cocktor's (TUC) presets to be next-level. Gonna have to demo this just for another fix.


Was not familiar with the name (TUC) but his presets are standouts and of course Howard Scarr's work is always great. Kevin Schroeder (who works with Synapse Audio's Dune 3) is also great.


----------



## el-bo (Mar 15, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Gotcha! I am a true synth addict. But Cherry is going to have to wait, because I have been saving up for F ‘Em. Which will be released some time soon


For people who are interested in synths for sound-design or even for their own sake, it's a great time to be alive. 

Actually, the Cherry was the one that interested me the most of the two. It's actually a workflow I could get my head around, and I could probably have quite a lot fo fun making simple sounds. But that $25 will be better (for me) saved towards upgrading to Equator 2, or towards Omni 3


----------



## el-bo (Mar 15, 2021)

Monkberry said:


> Was not familiar with the name (TUC) but his presets are standouts and of course Howard Scarr's work is always great. Kevin Schroeder (who works with Synapse Audio's Dune 3) is also great.


TUC's 'Orange Radio' (Repro 1 'Lead') is one of my favourite sounds of all time  But yeah, HS' work is always good.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 15, 2021)

Get Equator2. It is a fantastic synthesizer. As a lover of both Falcon 2 and MSoundFactory... I have to say the workflow of Eq2 is way easier to wrap my head around and soundwise as well as in terms of sheer power it really is in the same league. Add the proper workflow and excellent included presets to the mix, and it is a winner. It is truly one of the most modern and versatile instruments out there. And of course the MPE implementation beats the competition’s by a landslide. Good choice.

I hope they will update the multisampling options a bit more, because that would really mean it becomes a top three synth for me.


----------



## el-bo (Mar 15, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Get Equator2. It is a fantastic synthesizer. As a lover of both Falcon 2 and MSoundFactory... I have to say the workflow of Eq2 is way easier to wrap my head around and soundwise as well as in terms of sheer power it really is in the same league. Add the proper workflow and excellent included presets to the mix, and it is a winner. It is truly one of the most modern and versatile instruments out there. And of course the MPE implementation beats the competition’s by a landslide. Good choice.
> 
> I hope they will update the multisampling options a bit more, because that would really mean it becomes a top three synth for me.


It really looks to clean up and improve on the first. It's also because I have a Rise49 that I'd give it priority over all others at the moment.

I get the feeling they'll put more work into it, as I get the feeling they want to try and attract non-MPE users into the fold.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 15, 2021)

Yes it seems like it. I have a Seaboard and really liked Equator, so a while ago I fetched 2. It packs a lot of power and somehow the sound designers / programmers have gone out of their way to create amazing 5D patches. They are just great to play. (Much like the Cypher 2 ones by the way).

I haven’t seen any Roli efforts for new sounds yet, nor any third party ones. I did notice that they updated Roli Studio last week and included a decent chunk of Equator 2 patches. Did you check those yet?


----------



## MOMA (Mar 16, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Hive 2.1 released
> March 10, 2021
> 
> Version 2.1 comes with four new filter types, support for the latest Apple macOS and M1 hardware, 100 new presets, an alternative skin by Plugmon and much more.
> ...



*Interesting news indeed!*

Great presentation from you doctor, and a massive GAS is building up.The coming week will be a battle

Thanks for sharing!

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 16, 2021)

MOMA said:


> *Interesting news indeed!*
> 
> Great presentation from you doctor, and a massive GAS is building up.The coming week will be a battle
> 
> ...


To be honest, I merely copied and pasted it from the U-he announcement


----------



## el-bo (Mar 16, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes it seems like it. I have a Seaboard and really liked Equator, so a while ago I fetched 2. It packs a lot of power and somehow the sound designers / programmers have gone out of their way to create amazing 5D patches. They are just great to play. (Much like the Cypher 2 ones by the way).
> 
> I haven’t seen any Roli efforts for new sounds yet, nor any third party ones. I did notice that they updated Roli Studio last week and included a decent chunk of Equator 2 patches. Did you check those yet?


Ah, cool! Didn't know you had a Seaboard. Do you have the block? 
Are there a lot of new MPE presets in EQ2?

As for Roli Studio: Have avoided it thus far. not sure I really 'get it'.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 16, 2021)

el-bo said:


> As for Roli Studio: Have avoided it thus far. not sure I really 'get it'.


It is a free download for Rise owners. *)
Basically a non-editable player with a huge collection of MPE sounds taken from Cypher2, Strobe2, Equator1 and now Equator2. Very nice if you just want to play your Roli, and browse those 5D sounds. In that sense it is a very convenient package.

*) EDIT: right? I don’t see this on the website but I am pretty sure it is “the pack-in software” for owners


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 16, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Do you have the block?


Yes, I have the Seaboard and the Block.



el-bo said:


> Are there a lot of new MPE presets in EQ2?


It has 1300 presets, 500 of which are MPE.
Studio Player has 400 sounds including 200 MPE. I have no clue how many of those stem from Equator2.


----------



## sean8877 (Mar 16, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Sounds and looks lovely! Repro is the only u-he synth i have, and found The Unshushable Cocktor's (TUC) presets to be next-level. Gonna have to demo this just for another fix.


I tried googling for "The Unshushable Cocktor" Repro presets and am returning nothing. Anyone have link to where they can purchased? I am a preset hound and that name is new to me. Thanks.


----------



## el-bo (Mar 16, 2021)

sean8877 said:


> I tried googling for "The Unshushable Cocktor" Repro presets and am returning nothing. Anyone have link to where they can purchased? I am a preset hound and that name is new to me. Thanks.


He doesn't have a separate presets pack, which is a shame. However, he has contributed presets to the factory library (TUC)


----------



## el-bo (Mar 16, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> It is a free download for Rise owners. *)
> Basically a non-editable player with a huge collection of MPE sounds taken from Cypher2, Strobe2, Equator1 and now Equator2. Very nice if you just want to play your Roli, and browse those 5D sounds. It that sense it is a very convenient package.
> 
> *) EDIT: right? I don’t see this on the website but I am pretty sure it is “the packin software” for owners


Hmmm, but there's a paid one also...no? Will have to check. I've seen a paid version of 'player' and presets that are made specifically for that. I can't work out if that means that player presets won't work in EQ 1 or 2. Just seems a bit of a mess, really


----------



## sean8877 (Mar 16, 2021)

el-bo said:


> He doesn't have a separate presets pack, which is a shame. However, he has contributed presets to the factory library (TUC)


Got it thanks, so I should already have them in the factory library.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 16, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Hmmm, but there's a paid one also...no? Will have to check. I've seen a paid version of 'player' and presets that are made specifically for that.


The thing is (I THINK) that you need to install a piece of resistant software called Roli Connect. Then in there you log into your Roli account, and your “downloadable” software and soundpacks show up in a list. It’s in there that I encountered Studio. But since my Equator and Cypher are in there too, this may also mean it was part of my particular Roli Live set or maybe I bought it at one point?


----------



## el-bo (Mar 16, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes, I have the Seaboard and the Block.


Just to be a little more annoying, more clarity is needed  Are you saying you own the First, standalone Seaboard unit, or are you saying that you own the Seaboard Block and the, erm 'Block' block?



doctoremmet said:


> It has 1300 presets, 500 of which are MPE.
> Studio Player has 400 sounds including 200 MPE. I have no clue how many of those stem from Equator2.


Surely they can't be making presets differently for different software?

Anyway, it seems EQ2 still has no demo :(


----------



## el-bo (Mar 16, 2021)

sean8877 said:


> Got it thanks, so I should already have them in the factory library.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 16, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Surely they can't be making presets differently for different software?


Studio Player has all engines of Strobe, Cypher and Equator2. So... yes they can.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 16, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Just to be a little more annoying, more clarity is needed  Are you saying you own the First, standalone Seaboard unit, or are you saying that you own the Seaboard Block and the, erm 'Block' block?


I have the smaller Block versions. Not the Rise or Grand version.

Anyhow. You could just login to My Roli and get Roli Connect. I am pretty sure you’ll be able to download Studio.

The fact that the regular site shows a price, is that they opened up Studio for other MPE instruments, outside of the Roli-verse. They did this in 2020.

When I am logged in, I see this:


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 16, 2021)

I also noticed this, FYI:


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 16, 2021)

el-bo said:


> presets that are made specifically for that


These Studio packs contain a mix of Cypher, Strobe and Equator presets. They also sell expansions for each “larger” standalone parent synth separately. Except for Equator2, there have been no new preset packs since its release.


----------



## el-bo (Mar 16, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Studio Player has all engines of Strobe, Cypher and Equator2. So... yes they can.


I should rephrase that: I know they can, but I'm wondering why they'd be making free content that wasn't automatically available within EQ2 'full'.


----------



## X-Bassist (Mar 16, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Gotcha! I am a true synth addict. But Cherry is going to have to wait, because I have been saving up for F ‘Em. Which will be released some time soon


Really like Hive 2.1 but I have to call BS on this statement.

I’m not a synth addict, but when U-he has a half price sale I jump. I had Repro and Diva (which are fantastic) but picked up Zebra, Zebra HZ, Hive 2, and all their Fx plugins for half price. When will that ever happen again? (Ok with NI pulling the strings, maybe next Christmas).

And this is after own Omnisphere 2 (my favorite synth), Serum, all the AAS synths, all the NI synths,... and this being the last category (section) I’ve collected. After a ton of strings, brass, perc, drums,.....

But this is after many years of sale watching and waiting (I think from 2005 on). Nothing was bought full price, most were 40% off or better (except Omni). 

So... synth addict? I would have expected you to AT LEAST morgage your home and sell a car or two at the last U-he sale....

Or perhaps you just have more self-control than me. 😄👍


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 16, 2021)

el-bo said:


> why they'd be making free content that wasn't automatically available within EQ2 'full'


I bet the 140 Equator2 presets in Studio overlap 100% with Equator2.

But Studio also tries to offer a subset of all of the synths they have on offer. So there are some other presets in there as well. You know.... like a gateway drug! 😂

It's like... You either just buy The Best Of Radiohead, or you buy Kid A.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 16, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> Really like Hive 2.1 but I have to call BS on this statement.
> 
> I’m not a synth addict, but when U-he has a half price sale I jump. I had Repro and Diva (which are fantastic) but picked up Zebra, Zebra HZ, Hive 2, and all their Fx plugins for half price. When will that ever happen again? (Ok with NI pulling the strings, maybe next Christmas).
> 
> ...


Fair enough. Wanna do a synth-off though?


----------



## el-bo (Mar 16, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I have the smaller Block versions. Not the Rise or Grand version.


Gotcha! How do you find the Seaboard Block? I've heard that it isn't very stable on surface, tending to move around a lot.



doctoremmet said:


> Anyhow. You could just login to My Roli and get Roli Connect. I am pretty sure you’ll be able to download Studio.


Interesting! That's where I think I was getting confused. i remember trying 'Studio' when it first got released, and then it was being offered as a paid version. I wondered why I'd want to pay to have a preset player/manager version. So the paid version is just for people who don't own any of the synths and just want to play with the included sounds and to use expansions?



doctoremmet said:


> The fact that the regular site shows a price, is that they opened up Studio for other MPE instruments, outside of the Roli-verse. They did this in 2020.


Haha! Confirmed 


doctoremmet said:


> When I am logged in, I see this:


Right! I already have Cypher 2, Strobe 2 and EQ1, so I guess I'll have to see. Anyway, it's not something I am gonna do soon anyway. Will wait for a sale and preferably not before trying a demo. Still, if what you say works out I should be able to at least get to play dome of the new EQ2 presets with no more investment. That'd be nice 

Thanks for all your help


----------



## el-bo (Mar 16, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> It's like... You either just buy The Best Of Radiohead, or you buy Kid A.


Actually, it'd be like owning the entire Radiohead discography and having it on my iPhone. Then Radiohead decide to release previously unheard demos, remixes etc. but only on it's own special mp3 player. So while I could enjoy those tracks on that separate player, I would lose all the convenience of having them on my iPod with all there other tracks


----------



## Michel Simons (Mar 16, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I bet the 140 Equator2 presets in Studio overlap 100% with Equator2.
> 
> But Studio also tries to offer a subset of all of the synths they have on offer. So there are some other presets in there as well. You know.... like a gateway drug! 😂
> 
> It's like... You either just buy The Best Of Radiohead, or you buy Kid A.


The Best Of Radiohead. Isn't that a box set without Pablo Honey?


----------



## el-bo (Mar 16, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


> The Best Of Radiohead. Isn't that a box set without Pablo Honey?


I like Pablo Honey.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 16, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Gotcha! How do you find the Seaboard Block? I've heard that it isn't very stable on surface, tending to move around a lot.
> 
> 
> Interesting! That's where I think I was getting confused. i remember trying 'Studio' when it first got released, and then it was being offered as a paid version. I wondered why I'd want to pay to have a preset player/manager version. So the paid version is just for people who don't own any of the synths and just want to play with the included sounds and to use expansions?
> ...


Pleasure!


----------



## darcvision (Mar 16, 2021)

just look at demo and i really like it. i hope u-he will do sale again next year... i also want mitch murder presets too.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 16, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Actually, it'd be like owning the entire Radiohead discography and having it on my iPhone. Then Radiohead decide to release previously unheard demos, remixes etc. but only on it's own special mp3 player. So while I could enjoy those tracks on that separate player, I would lose all the convenience of having them on my iPod with all there other tracks


----------



## el-bo (Mar 16, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


>


I might be good with analogies, but evidently I can't tell my 'there' from my 'their' :(


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 16, 2021)

el-bo said:


> I might be good with analogies, but evidently I can't tell my 'there' from my 'their' :(


Yes. I wanted to grade your A down to an A minus, because your spelling sucks. But then I was reminded of @Polkasound ’s statement about Adolf Hitler so I decided to look at it totally objectively and rule-based


----------



## el-bo (Mar 16, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes. I wanted to grade your A down to an A minus, because your spelling sucks. But then I was reminded of @Polkasound ’s statement about Adolf Hitler so I decided to look at it totally objectively and rule-based


But had you dared downgrade me, I'd have had to make a fuss about the capitalisation of my name. Guess we're both slackers


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 16, 2021)

el-bo said:


> But had you dared downgrade me, I'd have had to make a fuss about the capitalisation of my name. Guess we're both slackers


I was in that movie!


----------



## Pier (Mar 16, 2021)

José Herring said:


> What makes Hive better or different than Zebra2?


*Hive Pros*
- Faster and more intuitive workflow
- Modern UI
- Better modulation options (eg: random value, alternate value, scale, etc)
- Everything can be modulated (see below for more on this)
- Function generators
- More wavetables included

*Hive Cons*
- Less oscillators and filters
- No MSEGs
- Effects are not as powerful/flexible

In terms of sound I'd say Zebra has a more classic sound and Hive more of a modern analog sound but I wouldn't classify those as pros or cons. Both sound great in their own ways.

In Zebra many parameters are not meant to be modulated and when you do that it produces a "zipping" sound because the modulation is not smoothed out. This is what U-He's support wrote to me:



> the zipping is also there without the EQ, just more dampened, and the strong high
> frequency boost of the EQ emphasizes it.
> In your preset, the modwheel modulates a parameter that isn't interpolated, and you won't
> get a smooth response when you move it.
> Hence the zipping noise.


And then:



> Those parameters that exhibit this zipping when modulated, they probably weren't
> considered likeable modulation targets back when Zebra2 was developed.
> Or modulating them proved more CPU consuming than desired.


I'm certain Zebra 3 will fix this. Until then, Hive has a better modulation system, albeit more limited in terms of modulators.


----------



## X-Bassist (Mar 17, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Fair enough. Wanna do a synth-off though?


I’m sure you would win. I started working on a “real” physical synth in 1986, where my school (Syracuse U) had a “big patch bay synth” (moog?) with basic oscillators you had to physically patch into a modulator...

All I could think is “who would pay all this money and spend all this time to get buzzing noises?”. Instantly I was attracted to their new Emu E2, loading it’s samples into a Mac E to tweak them and I never looked back. Never bought a physical synth.

Now, 35 years later, I’m more of a preset baby, buying from great synth preset designers (The unfinished, Luftrum, Hollo sound...) then tweaking to taste. Because of my studio/film work I come across them all the time, but I still think physical synths (even the relatively smaller Roland Juno synths) are too much work and not enough return.

But for me I have to work to keep myself focused on the music, and not get bogged down in tech details (I do sometimes when I’m mixing, which is most of my work). So anything to get me to working on music faster. 😄

Besides, Omni, Repro, Diva, are so good sounding (my gotos, check them out if you don’t own them) I can’t imaging using a traditional synth again with the extra noise, hum, and occasional pops. 😄


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 17, 2021)

Fantastic story! For the record, I was just having fun with that earlier remark, I do not take any pride in having a ridiculous amount of software synths. And yet, I don’t have any of the three you mention there, but I am fully aware of their quality.

Around 1986 I got my first synth, a 4op Yamaha FM one. My best pal got a K1 when that was released I guess around ‘88. He went on and quickly became a synth hoarder (the hardware kind). OB-Xa, PPG, Matrix 6, the first Waldorf rack, E-mu samplers, TX816, etc. Really cool stuff. At the same time I branched out to the electromechanical hardware hehe, Rhodes, Clavinet. But after all these years I still feel an extra bit of love for FM synths.


----------



## X-Bassist (Mar 17, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Fantastic story! For the record, I was just having fun with that earlier remark, I do not take any pride in having a ridiculous amount of software synths. And yet, I don’t have any of the three you mention there, but I am fully aware of their quality.
> 
> Around 1986 I got my first synth, a 4op Yamaha FM one. My best pal got a K1 when that was released I guess around ‘88. He went on and quickly became a synth hoarder (the hardware kind). OB-Xa, PPG, Matrix 6, the first Waldorf rack, E-mu samplers, TX816, etc. Really cool stuff. At the same time I branched out to the electromechanical hardware hehe, Rhodes, Clavinet. But after all these years I still feel an extra bit of love for FM synths.


Great story. I came out to LA in 1990 and worked with a TV composer who built a large studio to hold all his hardware synths- took two 32 channel mixing boards just to monitor them all. He loved Waldorfs (they were new and cool in the mid-90’s) plus the standard Roland Jonos, DX7, etc...

He loved tweaking the synths, I thought he was crazy. But he did get some great sounds that were unique to him and the shows we worked on. I was just shocked he could get a 30 min episode done every week, so much work. He would write, program, perform, and mix, all by himself. I would mix the Dialog and Fx, then add his music. It always added a lot to the shows.

Now I’m sure he’s paired back (as synths die) but I’m also sure has a number of great ones ready to go in a corner. The problem with hoarding them is keeping them alive, since they become a pile of metal and circuits after.

Though I know one studio owner who still keeps his synths plugged in and lite up (on a few ONLY the lights and display work ) just to impress new clients and people touring the studio. So perhaps they still have ONE purpose. 😄


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 17, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> The problem with hoarding them is keeping them alive, since they become a pile of metal and circuits after.


Absolutely. It will come as no surprise that said pal also has developed crazy soldering skills. It’s funny because just a week ago he was sending me pictures of some of the stuff he had refurbished, cleaned and upgraded. It’s cool that true afficionados do that for preserving these instruments...


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 17, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> Though I know one studio owner who still keeps his synths plugged in and lite up (on a few ONLY the lights and display work ) just to impress new clients and people touring the studio.


In the nineties I worked for a bank. The head of our dealing room was always complaining about his PC and how it was slow etcetera, but the IT guys knew the guy just wanted a “bigger one” for bragging rights, because he never actually even logged on to it. So one day they literally came into this guy’s office and installed a new PC telling him they got it especially for him and how they chose him to test drive this “new new thing” and “nobody in the entire bank has this level of compute power yet”. The thing was just an empty case with blinking led lights. Everybody was in on the joke. He had the bloody thing for weeks before he knew what was going on. That was one of the best executed practical jokes I was ever in on 😂


----------



## el-bo (Mar 17, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I don’t have any of the three you mention there


May be thinking about selling my Repro


----------



## el-bo (Mar 17, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> It is a free download for Rise owners. *)
> Basically a non-editable player with a huge collection of MPE sounds taken from Cypher2, Strobe2, Equator1 and now Equator2. Very nice if you just want to play your Roli, and browse those 5D sounds. In that sense it is a very convenient package.
> 
> *) EDIT: right? I don’t see this on the website but I am pretty sure it is “the pack-in software” for owners


Just an update: Managed to get Connect and Player installed. From what I can tell (I might be doing it wrong), there is no way to get access to the entirety of the full synth packages, even as an owner. 

I could've seen it being useful in the sense of just playing with the presets from all the synths, from one interface (At the expense of greater overhead, I'm sure). But that convenience would disappear as soon as any editing needed to be done.

Upside to all of this, however, is that I do now have access to those (120?) free EQ2 presets...which is nice


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 17, 2021)

el-bo said:


> there is no way to get access to the entirety of the full synth packages, even as an owner.


Correct. But I was talking about Studio. Seeing that you also own Cypher and Eq1 those should show up in Connect too


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 17, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Upside to all of this, however, is that I do now have access to those (120?) free EQ2 presets...which is nice


140. Yes absolutely. You’ll get the general idea about how good Eq2 sounds.


----------



## el-bo (Mar 17, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Correct. But I was talking about Studio. Seeing that you also own Cypher and Eq1 those should show up in Connect too


Thanks!

The only thing that I have under Connect is 'Studio Player'


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Mar 17, 2021)

José Herring said:


> The other day I counted how many synths I have. I stopped at 30. Do I need another, why of course I do.
> 
> What makes Hive better or different than Zebra2?


It’s conceived to be Zebra 2 in an easy to use, shiny candy wrapper. Or something like that, per Urs. If you’re a master of Zebra 2, there’s less benefit of getting yet another synth. Otherwise....

Hive 2 is a powerful, relatively easy to use, great sounding VA (my favorite, easily) that can also use wavetables. It’s easily one of my most-used synths. Don’t be fooled by the dancey presets that come with it. I cross-shopped it against Dune 3 (2nd fav so didn’t buy), Spire, and more. I though the oscillators in Hive 2 sounded better so I bought it. While it’s only a guideline, if an instruments core sound isn’t loved, throwing effects on top of it to try to make it better is the proverbial lipstick on a 🐷. I apply the same to hardware synths, favoring the core sound over modulation capabilities and effects.

Pretty sure I paid full price when 2.0 was released and have NEVER regretted it (I’ve even considered selling Diva, and have boxed up Omnisphere for resale already but haven’t gone through with it yet, for example, but not Hive 2).


----------



## Pier (Mar 17, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> It’s conceived to be Zebra 2 in an easy to use, shiny candy wrapper. Or something like that, per Urs. If you’re a master of Zebra 2, there’s less benefit of getting yet another synth. Otherwise....
> 
> Hive 2 is a powerful, relatively easy to use, great sounding VA (my favorite, easily) that can also use wavetables. It’s easily one of my most-used synths. Don’t be fooled by the dancey presets that come with it.
> 
> Pretty sure I paid full price when 2.0 was released and have NEVER regretted it (I’ve even considered selling Diva, for example, but not Hive 2).


Same here. Hive 2 is one of my favorite synths. Diva sounds great, but for some reasons it never got much use from me and I ended up selling it. I'd never sell Hive.

2.1 added more filters which was one my main complaints about it. The other one is the lack of MSEGs. The shape sequencers are fun, but not as flexible.

Hmmm maybe for my next preset library I should do something with Hive!


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 17, 2021)

Hive really is a very fantastic synth. I am using it all the time and am very happy with it. 

Thks for this "free" update, U-he!


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 18, 2021)

Loving *HIVE 2.1* , what an amazing Synth


----------



## Whywhy (May 27, 2021)

I just release a sound set for Hive 2.1
Illusion for Hive 2.1*
Available here:





Yuli Yolo sound design







yuli-yolo-sound-design.sellfy.store




100 Presets: 

14 Arp.
9 Bass.
8 Brass & Wind.
9 Drums & Fx.
24 Keys & Pluck.
18 Pads.
18 Soundscape.


----------



## Monkberry (May 27, 2021)

Love your sound design, Yuli!!


----------



## doctoremmet (May 27, 2021)

Monkberry said:


> Love your sound design, Yuli!!


+1


----------



## KEM (Jun 16, 2021)

Been seeing so much about Hive lately, it’s definitely the next synth I’m gonna buy.

While watching the behind the scenes videos of TENET you can see Ludwig using Hive, if one of you soundset makers would be so generous as to make a TENET soundset, I’d be the first to buy it


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Jun 18, 2021)

KEM said:


> Been seeing so much about Hive lately, it’s definitely the next synth I’m gonna buy.
> 
> While watching the behind the scenes videos of TENET you can see Ludwig using Hive, if one of you soundset makers would be so generous as to make a TENET soundset, I’d be the first to buy it


Stay tuned for the Matrix 4 soundpacks 😊


----------



## KEM (Jun 18, 2021)

Snoobydoobydoo said:


> Stay tuned for the Matrix 4 soundpacks 😊


That sounds awesome!!


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Jun 18, 2021)

KEM said:


> That sounds awesome!!


Yea, lets hope the that flick is as worthy as Hive 2.


----------



## KEM (Aug 25, 2021)

I was about to buy Hive but of course Kanye had to announce a show in Chicago I just couldn’t miss…


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 25, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Hive 2.1 released
> March 10, 2021
> 
> Version 2.1 comes with four new filter types, support for the latest Apple macOS and M1 hardware, 100 new presets, an alternative skin by Plugmon and much more.
> ...




Plugmon is my favorite Skin guy, and his organized presets for Zebra2 were the best Meat & Potatoes sounds.
Great news, even though I’m a ZebraHZ guyI love the work Urs, Howard and others have done over the years.

Bravo u-He


----------



## KEM (Aug 30, 2021)

You guys are gonna have to help me out here, I just downloaded the demo and when I init the patch nothing comes out of oscillator 2, volume is up but I can’t get anything out of it


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 30, 2021)

KEM said:


> You guys are gonna have to help me out here, I just downloaded the demo and when I init the patch nothing comes out of oscillator 2, volume is up but I can’t get anything out of it


You have to enable it in one or both of the filter sections. Osc2.


----------



## KEM (Aug 30, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> You have to enable it in one or both of the filter sections. Osc2.



Thank you, I knew something was missing, just couldn’t tell what it was


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 30, 2021)

KEM said:


> I was about to buy Hive but of course Kanye had to announce a show in Chicago I just couldn’t miss…


Nothing is better for thee than Ye.


----------



## KEM (Aug 31, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Nothing is better for thee than Ye.



The show was awesome!! I basically had the best seats in the entire stadium as well, this was my view:


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Sep 1, 2021)

It seems Zebra 3 became a synth version of Half-Life. 
We will see Hive 3 earlier than Zebra 3.


----------



## Pier (Sep 1, 2021)

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> It seems Zebra 3 became a synth version of Half-Life.
> We will see Hive 3 earlier than Zebra 3.


Nah.

Urs has mentioned on KVR multiple times they will release Uhbik 2 and then Zebra 3. He also wrote this a couple of weeks ago:



> Let's talk about Hive 3 *after* there is a Zebra 3 and a Diva 2...


----------



## KEM (Sep 17, 2021)

@Pier 

Will it ever happen though??









macProVideo.com


We've got some early concept designs and details on the upcoming Zebra 3 synth from U-HE that every self-respecting virtual synth lover should be excited about.




macprovideo.com


----------



## Pier (Sep 17, 2021)

KEM said:


> @Pier
> 
> Will it ever happen though??
> 
> ...


It will. I have no doubt about that.

Although who knows when...


----------



## KEM (Sep 17, 2021)

Pier said:


> It will. I have no doubt about that.
> 
> Although who knows when...



Well I know I’m not holding my breath lol


----------



## Pier (Oct 27, 2021)

Urs has finally revealed that the secret movie project related to Hive is the new Matrix film:



> Hive 2.1 is the Matrix 4 Edition. The features we added in 2.1 were the features we needed for the sounds that the composers and the director were looking for. Hence this version of Hive is already out there, we didn't want to wait two years until the movie comes out.
> 
> Which has the advantage that the sounds used in the movie will work with the "normal" Hive, unlike The Dark Zebra which requires a special version of Zebra.


Source

In that thread he mentions they will release a Matrix 4 Hive soundset soon. I'm guessing when the movie is released in December.


----------



## X-Bassist (Oct 27, 2021)

Pier said:


> Nah.
> 
> Urs has mentioned on KVR multiple times they will release Uhbik 2 and then Zebra 3. He also wrote this a couple of weeks ago:


I’ve got all the others (last U-He sale) but now I want this Uhbik 2! 😄


----------



## KEM (Oct 27, 2021)

Pier said:


> Urs has finally revealed that the secret movie project related to Hive is the new Matrix film:
> 
> 
> Source
> ...



Ok I’m definitely buying it asap


----------



## Dirtgrain (Oct 27, 2021)

KEM said:


> Ok I’m definitely buying it asap


You can buy Hive at Best Service and use the current Halloween discount Best Service offers for some savings--I think--have not tried it.


----------



## KEM (Oct 27, 2021)

Dirtgrain said:


> You can buy Hive at Best Service and use the current Halloween discount Best Service offers for some savings--I think--have not tried it.



I will look into that thanks!!


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 27, 2021)

KEM said:


> Ok I’m definitely buying it asap


So Omni is no longer the end-all be-all synth since Matrix 4, eh? Hold my spoon! 😎🤘


----------



## KEM (Oct 27, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> So Omni is no longer the end-all be-all synth since Matrix 4, eh? Hold my spoon! 😎🤘



Oh don’t get it twisted, Omni is still the king, but I won’t pass up on having patches used in actual movies, plus Hive was used on TENET so I’ve been needing to pick it up because of that anyways


----------



## rnb_2 (Oct 27, 2021)

KEM said:


> I will look into that thanks!!


I just confirmed that the discount can be used on u-he products. The best discount I've found (20 Dollars/Euros) can be found by going to the About page at Best Service.


----------



## KEM (Oct 27, 2021)

rnb_2 said:


> I just confirmed that the discount can be used on u-he products. The best discount I've found (20 Dollars/Euros) can be found by going to the About page at Best Service.



Ok great!! I’ll get on that for sure


----------



## spektralisk (Jun 6, 2022)

In case you're looking for some new Hive sounds


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 6, 2022)

I just noticed U-he released a couple of awesome new patches by one of the best synthesizer programmers I know: Sound Author. 








Soundsets for Hive 2 | u-he


Hive - Sleek, streamlined, and supercharged. Easy to use, surprisingly dynamic and versatile with low CPU usage.



u-he.com





128 quality presets - €30


----------

